# First Nissan



## alken88 (Mar 9, 2007)

I recently got my first nissan maxima it is a v6 3.0 litre. the year is a 1991...and i am looking to make it more stylish and faster but i cant seem to get any after market parts and body kits for it...are there any good sites out there...i know this is an older model but i am thinking in the future of getting a 300 zx..but for know i want to get this car looking nice...:newbie:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Save the money for the used 300ZX...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

keep saving.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*body kit for Nissan Maxima*



alken88 said:


> I recently got my first nissan maxima it is a v6 3.0 litre. the year is a 1991...and i am looking to make it more stylish and faster but i cant seem to get any after market parts and body kits for it...are there any good sites out there...i know this is an older model but i am thinking in the future of getting a 300 zx..but for know i want to get this car looking nice...:newbie:


This is a very good looking car, the 3rd Gen Maxima. Try Stillen.com for a body kit.

Check out mine, and the before and after pictures with pictures I've posted on cardomain.com


----------



## alken88 (Mar 9, 2007)

*nice*

nice car man....hey question though....i need a new flex pipe..wat dothey usually run and is there a cheap way to fix it cause i got quotes for like 300 bucks andup..is tht normal..


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

check www.warpspeedperformance.com for your flex pipe problems.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

kep the maxima and drop your futore 300zx motor in it if its a turbo


----------

